# Trans Canada Car Rental charged me more than I had in reservation



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I faced quite weird situation these long weekend. I book a car on-line several days ago and got a confirmation letter with a total price. 
It literally says the following:



> The rental cost of CAD 78.61 is due on arrival.
> Please note that the amount of CAD 78.61 does not include optional rental extras.


Then, when I went to they office to pick up a car, they told me that my price was just an estimation and the real price would be about $116. I paid because I couldn't ruin my holiday and got no car.

The reason why I chose that company was that good price. But it appeared to be fake.

I'm going to call their manager tomorrow and argue about charging me more than I had in reservation. 
Is there are some *strong arguments* I can use in my conversation with them?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe plus tax. or other fees. if your dealing online you should contact the company or the person incharge first before making a move.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is a car an optional extra? Figure out what's encompassed by that "Optional Extras" - they're probably getting you on that.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> maybe plus tax. or other fees. if your dealing online you should contact the company or the person incharge first before making a move.


That first "total price" had taxes included.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Is a car an optional extra? Figure out what's encompassed by that "Optional Extras" - they're probably getting you on that.


Extras were out-of-limit millage and using 'extra gas'. I haven't 'use' any of them.

They just gave me another 'base rate' in their office and after adding all fees and taxes got a bigger total.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully your receipts are still available for documentation and reference; (so you can read the small print). They may try to get you by saying your quoted price is for a compact car and the only car available was a mid-size (for example). Do your best and if nothing else you may attempt to submit a complaint with the Ontario Ministry of Consumer Affairs (or something similar), the Better Business Bureau or Small Claims Court.
Hope that helps.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That first "total price" had taxes included.


Did it include insurance?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

ynot said:


> Hopefully your receipts are still available for documentation and reference; (so you can read the small print). They may try to get you by saying your quoted price is for a compact car and the only car available was a mid-size (for example). Do your best and if nothing else you may attempt to submit a complaint with the Ontario Ministry of Consumer Affairs (or something similar), the Better Business Bureau or Small Claims Court.
> Hope that helps.


I second all of this.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> Did it include insurance?


I know that tricks with insurance  Some companies do not include insurance(s) in a price and then refuse to give you a car if you are not buying an insurance.
It was not that case, I didn't pay any insurance fees. They were happy with my Gold Visa card.

I know another funny trick. One company charged me for using Gold Visa card. It was like $3.5 per day and then plus all fees and taxes 
If I didn't pay with that gold Visa, they forced me to buy their insurance


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

characinfan said:


> I second all of this.


Thanks!
I will try to talk to the rental company tomorrow. I hope I will sound confident.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Bait and switch. They said one price and when you come in and you need the product that you already paid for, they switched the price. of course they were going to make money off of you.

but it might be a case of available car. and you had to read their terms before booking, so maybe theres a loophole in their policies.


that's a shame though


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Just for the record.

I've called them several times and was not able to reach a manager who was in charge. I left my phone number two times and a person on phone promised that the manager would get back to me. They never did.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Well Igor at the very least this serves as a caution to others, thanks for warning everyone about these crooks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I suggest you threaten to report them to the Better Business Bureau and whether they resolve your complaint or not do it. Even if they're not members this will serve as a warning to someone else that might be considering renting from them.
--
Paul


----------

